# 3DS Fastest System Ever to Five Million in Japan - Breaks the Record



## heartgold (Feb 20, 2012)

Nintendo announced today that the 3DS has topped the five million mark in Japanese sales.

The system crossed the mark 52 weeks after its February 26, 2011 release, a record for Japanese hardware sales. The previous record holders had been DS with 56 weeks, and Game Boy Advance with 58 weeks.

The five million figure is actual sell-through, meaning sales from retailers to customers. The data was provided by Media Create.
Nintendo also provided a chart showing the sales trends for GBA, DS, Wii and 3DS.







http://andriasang.co...s_five_million/


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2012)

I remember a few months ago people were talking about how the 3ds was going to flop, because of a bad launch lineup.

Apparently they forgot about every single Nintendo launch.

Imagine sales once we get a proper 3ds Pokemon/Zelda/Metroid.


----------



## emigre (Feb 20, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> I remember a few months ago people were talking about how the 3ds was going to flop, because of a bad launch lineup.
> 
> Apparently they forgot about every single Nintendo launch.
> 
> Imagine sales once we get a proper 3ds Pokemon/Zelda/Metroid.



That's because people on the internet are fucking drama queens.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 20, 2012)

Biggest flop i've ever seen


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 20, 2012)

By the looks of the chart, the 3DS did terrible compared to everything, but when it finally took off..it REALLY took off.

Not surprising considering how damn cheap it is now. Soon you'll be able to buy a 6 pack of 3DS' for $9.99.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 20, 2012)

wow the gba did really well


----------



## mjax (Feb 20, 2012)

WOW! Mind = blown!

Bring in the new Zelda already, Nintendo! My body is ready.


That spike from week 40 to week 47 is amazing, a couple of those weeks might be showing the sales during the Christmas/Winter Holidays. That spike is amazing and beautiful to watch!


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 20, 2012)

before week 40....
wii:Hey look people, the gimmicky new guy is going down!
gba:haha! told ya 3d is stupid.
ds:That guy shouldn't have 'ds' in his name, he is a disgrace.

after 40th week
3ds:*gulp* *gulp* *gulp, YEAH!!!!!!  it gives you wiiiiings!!!!!




after the 40th week the 3ds really showed the wii,gba,ds who the boss actually is


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 20, 2012)

like a final corner overtake by schumacher or 2 injury time goals by manu v bayern

its gonna keep increasing and as said above until pokemon or its like (metroid) comes out. will it outsell the all time sales of ps2... i doubt anyone can do so.


----------



## Eric345 (Feb 20, 2012)

oh wow ds went to 4th place how is the sales at the us right now. I think it didn't surpass the wii sales


----------



## SamAsh07 (Feb 20, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> like a final corner overtake by schumacher or 2 injury time goals by manu v bayern
> 
> its gonna keep increasing and as said above until pokemon or its like (metroid) comes out. will it outsell the all time sales of ps2... i doubt anyone can do so.


Playstation 2 - 153.68m
Nintendo DS Family - 151.49m		  

From VGcharts, not sure how accurate they are but the DS family (doesn't include 3DS sales btw) is ever so close to PS2 all time global sales.

What I'm trying to say is, 3DS has already surpassed and beaten many records in a year and with possible iterations coming (we all know they'll come someday), a massive leap for Pokemon getting close, true Zelda and other titles...3DS has a fair chance of beating PS2 sales. Not saying it WILL, it HAS a chance.

*Off-topic - There were critics saying that smartphones are becoming the trend and killing the handhelds, 3DS has just slapped those critics with its sales.*


----------



## XtremeCore (Feb 20, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> wow the gba did really well


GBA did well because it was the only mainstream handheld during 2000s. No competition or whatsoever in the handheld market.


----------



## xist (Feb 20, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> I remember a few months ago people were talking about how the 3ds was going to flop, because of a bad launch lineup.
> 
> Apparently they forgot about every single Nintendo launch.



Without the panic price cut there's no way the figures would be the same as they are today.


----------



## mjax (Feb 20, 2012)

xist said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > I remember a few months ago people were talking about how the 3ds was going to flop, because of a bad launch lineup.
> ...



lol'd, why so sad? Negative person always?

Glass is half full not half empty.


----------



## xist (Feb 20, 2012)

It's not that. I just don't believe that the system would have survived the games drought it had initially at (or around) the launch price. These figures are indeed remarkable, but isn't the 3DS also the first of Nintendo's consoles to receive such a significant price cut so quickly into it's lifespan? I look at the console i have which i paid almost the launch price for (£220/$350USD) and think that left at that price it just wouldn't have sold....and that wasn't even the RRP....heck there still aren't more than a few games worth owning after more than a year.


----------



## qlum (Feb 20, 2012)

If you make the sales relative to the size of the gaming industry the GBA would have massively outsold the 3ds.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 20, 2012)

wow is on fireeeee


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 20, 2012)

XtremeCore said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > wow the gba did really well
> ...



No it wasn't.  There was the NeoGeo and wonderswan and everyone was saying it would beat the pants off Nintendo's GBA.


----------



## emigre (Feb 20, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> XtremeCore said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...



The NGPC which was meant to compete with the GBC and the Wonderswan brand which never saw a release outside of Japan. Yeah, everyone said they were going to dismantle Nintendo's monopoly on the handheld market.


----------



## Flame (Feb 20, 2012)

and still they have released pokemon yet. which will put 3DS right and the top.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Feb 20, 2012)

I remember buying the 3DS back in May and June/July seeing it struggle so much then having that price cut I thought to myself for a sec if it was a mistake getting the 3DS. But now I can say for a fact it wasn't


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 20, 2012)

XtremeCore said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > wow the gba did really well
> ...



The PSP and PS Vita were not on the market when both the DS and 3DS launched, what's your point? Nintendo has never had any real competition in the portable market. The Sega Gamegear was the biggest colossal flop next to the N-Gage and some of the other attempts by companies at portable console gaming.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Feb 20, 2012)

The true meaning of sales going through the roof.
Nintendo in panic mode is really amazing.


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 20, 2012)

Pretty impressive, we all know the sells figures are really a reflection of the price cut, but hey! still impressive.


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2012)

Nintendo used *Price Drop*!

It's super effective!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2012)

As a hater of all things Nintendo, this is great news since Nintendo takes a loss on every 3DS unit since the price drop.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Feb 20, 2012)

Veho said:


> Nintendo used *Price Drop*!
> 
> It's super effective!


lol. but true,
next your gonna see the dsl for 20 bucks


----------



## heartgold (Feb 20, 2012)

Good comeback, that huge spike from the 40th week onwards is probably due to big 3 M's, Super Mario, Mario Kart and Monster Hunter releases. Imagine the impact of 3DSlite, Pokemon, true Zelda game and that 2D Mario which is out this year.

EDIT: Oh wow, I forgot Monster Hunter 4, holy shit 3DS is gonna be huge this year as well.


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 20, 2012)

Honestly I'm hoping the PSV will be very successful as well to show all those "Analysis" that there is still a real place for handheld-gaming. 

And I say that as someone, who is typing this with an iPad and owns an iPhone... Who the #### uses cellphones to play Real games for a long time. 

I'm enjoying seeing Handhelds be as successful as they use to be....

Also who would have thought that the 3DS would be this successful. I sure didn't...


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 20, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> XtremeCore said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


what the?
the psp came  came just one year after the ds was released, you dont call that competion? its like saying the psv would not be giving any competition to the 3ds now


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> what the?
> the psp came  came just one year after the ds was released, you dont call that competion? its like saying the psv would not be giving any competition to the 3ds now



Sony has loved to make a point that they're "not competitors" due to different market appeal. Nintendo sells to casuals, Sony sells to real gamers.

YES THAT LATER HALF WAS A JOKE BUT THE FIRST HALF IS WHAT THEY SAY.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> As a hater of all things Nintendo, this is great news since Nintendo takes a loss on every 3DS unit since the price drop.


If you hate all things Nintendo, why the fuck post in a thread about it? Just curious cuz I've heard a lot of people hate you, you commy bastard you. 


I do too don't


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> If you hate all things Nintendo, why the fuck post in a thread about it?


Because he's an incorrigible troll.


----------



## ferofax (Feb 20, 2012)

> Without the panic price cut there's no way the figures would be the same as they are today.


umm, did it ever occur to people that *maybe* that wasn't a panic price cut, but a shrewd calculated plan all along? granted, very risky, and a lot of things could go wrong, and a lot did actually. but when it got right, it got very very right.

think of it. the initial overblown price was because Nintendo saw enough hype to cash in on the relatively empty tier of next-gen handheld. but they were able to take that massive price cut because, well, maybe that was the true value all along. and they hurt a lot of early-bird pride by doing that, but i'm feeling that despite some misgivings about it, the Ambassador actually delivered and made up for that, maybe even more. plus now, the 3DS is starting to show some pretty spectacular magic, thanks to Revelations and other top-notch games. it's all shining shimmering splendid now, and it'll only get better with Kid Icarus and Kingdom Hearts on the way.

also, i've only recently discovered, but now i know for sure why Nintendo have been doing budget specs instead of bleeding edge--it's Reggie's grand scheme. i read about it on his Wikipedia article. so i guess i had been right all along, i just didn't know. he truly is the Regginator. *pats myself on the back*

i hope after WiiU, Nintendo surprises us with holo gaming. i know for a fact that they're toying with the idea since last year (i read somewhere on GameFAQs about how they had an event in Tokyo where they had a holo display set up with Mario running around doing stuff; i sure wanna see that). Holo Battletech would be godly.




Veho said:


> Nintendo used *Price Drop*!
> 
> It's super effective!


I thought the Price Drop move was used to set up something like... Mario Kart+3DLand combo? or that broken move, Revelations?


----------



## OriginalHamster (Feb 20, 2012)

It really hasn't crossed the 5.000.000 mark yet, it's almost there though =P
Oh, and there's a chart, seems like a new system called "Vita" is out there...


```
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
|System | This Week  | Last Week  | Last Year  |   YTD	|  Last YTD  |	 LTD	 |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
|  3DS  |  67.558 |	 75.018 |	   |	649.812 |			|   4.931.955 |
|  PS3  |  22.002 |	 23.293 |	 26.766 |	194.165 |	192.355 |   7.830.550 |
| PSP # | 15.860 |	 15.847 |	107.000 |	158.467 |	272.228 |  18.887.851 |
|  PSV  |  13.939 |	 17.141 |	   |	126.517 |			|	 566.503 |
|  WII  |	  8.206 |	  8.814 |	 15.028 |	101.293 |	141.833 |  12.264.514 |
| NDS # |   1.608 |	  1.759 |	 23.111 |	 17.564 |	210.417 |  32.826.050 |
|  PS2  |    1.239 |		481 |	  1.665 |	  5.425 |	 11.512 |  21.779.532 |
|  360  |	 1.139 |	  1.382 |	  2.118 |	  9.601 |	 16.746 |   1.545.646 |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
|  ALL  |	131.551 |	143.735 |	175.688 |  1.262.844 |	845.091 | 100.632.601 |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DSiLL |		957 |	  1.090 |	 12.069 |	  9.913 |	108.809 |   2.304.232 |
|  DSi  |		651 |		669 |	 10.039 |	  7.651 |	 90.496 |   5.841.701 |
|  PSP  |	 15.860 |	 15.847 |	106.893 |	158.467 |	266.215 |  18.711.864 |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Midna (Feb 20, 2012)

qlum said:


> If you make the sales relative to the size of the gaming industry the GBA would have massively outsold the 3ds.


Then why hasn't anything else broken the record since


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2012)

ferofax said:


> umm, did it ever occur to people that *maybe* that wasn't a panic price cut, but a shrewd calculated plan all along? granted, very risky, and a lot of things could go wrong, and a lot did actually. but when it got right, it got very very right.
> 
> think of it. the initial overblown price was because Nintendo saw enough hype to cash in on the relatively empty tier of next-gen handheld. but they were able to take that massive price cut because, well, maybe that was the true value all along. and they hurt a lot of early-bird pride by doing that, but i'm feeling that despite some misgivings about it, the Ambassador actually delivered and made up for that, maybe even more. plus now, the 3DS is starting to show some pretty spectacular magic, thanks to Revelations and other top-notch games. it's all shining shimmering splendid now, and it'll only get better with Kid Icarus and Kingdom Hearts on the way.
> 
> ...



I'll just say "you're wrong".

Price cuts come when systems don't sell well. If the 3DS sold well at $250 it would still be $250. Instead it was doing quite poorly so they dropped the price (perhaps in panic) and now it sells well.

You're whole "they did it to rip off early birds" theory is just false in so many ways. First off, Nintendo is selling the 3DS at a loss, and no one wants to sell at a loss unless they need to. They needed to. Second off, if they could sell at a significantly lower price point and still be profitable, they probably would. It'd be more sales in the end most likely and probably more cash.

Also, this whole "Reggie's grand scheme" thing, is it "we don't need fancy hardware since casuals don't care" or "we don't need fancy hardware because our fanbase will buy it regardless"?

As for the rest part with "holo gaming", um, I don't even know what to say.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 20, 2012)

OriginalHamster said:


> It really hasn't crossed the 5.000.000 mark yet, it's almost there though =P
> Oh, and there's a chart, seems like a new system called "Vita" is out there...
> 
> 
> ...



What, are you playing dumb on purpose? That's last weeks sales! 5 million was hit this weekend.


----------



## XtremeCore (Feb 20, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> XtremeCore said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...



I'm talking about competition in terms of handheld generations, not their demographic appeal. The DS and PSP were in the same generation era. So are the 3DS and PSVita.
As long as consumers get to choose which handheld should they get, there is competition. Nintendo has never had any real competition in the portable market during the 6th generation era (i.e. GBA era) because software line-ups are clearly more superior than other companies. Also, install base of GBA was clearly larger than other handheld. More developers invest into GBA for the handheld market of the industry.
However, in the 7th generation era, developers are now given choices - DS or PSP. It's no longer the old GBA-Only for Handheld kind of situation. Different developers develop games for different handheld to meet the different needs of their games (DS for intuitiveness and PSP for horsepower perhaps?). As a result, titles which could have been on the DS are now shifted to the PSP. Since for many gamers, software sells hardware, consumers now make decision on which handheld to buy based on the software line-ups. This is the competition I was talking about.


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ferofax said:
> 
> 
> > umm, did it ever occur to people that *maybe* that wasn't a panic price cut, but a shrewd calculated plan all along? granted, very risky, and a lot of things could go wrong, and a lot did actually. but when it got right, it got very very right.
> ...



You appear to be bullshitting again.
The 3DS is selling at a PROFIT.
The cost of the entire parts including shipping is less than £65 per unit.
They are selling at a loss compared to the profit they would have got at the higher price.
Facts are beautiful things.  Trolls hate beautiful things.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> You appear to be bullshitting again.
> The 3DS is selling at a PROFIT.
> The cost of the entire parts including shipping is less than £65 per unit.
> They are selling at a loss compared to the profit they would have got at the higher price.
> Facts are beautiful things.  Trolls hate beautiful things.



http://www.destructo...ut-207335.phtml

I'll take Bloomberg Japan's word over yours.

EDIT: Also, picture of the day over on that link.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > You appear to be bullshitting again.
> ...


To be fair though (I know, you're not used to that when it comes to Nintendo), that article is about half a year old. Perhaps hardware costs could have gone down?

Also, agree with picture of the day.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> To be fair though (I know, you're not used to that when it comes to Nintendo), that article is about half a year old. Perhaps hardware costs could have gone down?
> 
> Also, agree with picture of the day.



Seems doubtful. Not to mention 3DS profits also probably have to cover marketing and all the other expensives not associated with parts.

EDIT: And if the 3DS was no longer selling on a loss I'm sure a news article would've cropped up on it.


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 20, 2012)

Whether they're selling at a lost or not, the idea for Nintendo would be to recover the losses from the software sales from the now larger user base.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair though (I know, you're not used to that when it comes to Nintendo), that article is about half a year old. Perhaps hardware costs could have gone down?
> ...


Meh, true. Then again I haven't seen very much marketing for the 3DS lately...unless I just don't pay attention enough 

Also true, so...meh.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2012)

eyes said:


> Whether they're selling at a lost or not, the idea for Nintendo would be to recover the losses from the software sales from the now larger user base.



Well yeah. Sony did the same thing with the PS3 Slim. They sold it at a loss but relied on software and other profitable, related items to cover the gap. The strategy is to essentially pollute (that word sounds negative but I don't mean it in a negative since) the target base with systems so they'll all start buying things that make you money. It's probably a bit easier for a handheld too when you can sell accessories and add ons.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair though (I know, you're not used to that when it comes to Nintendo), that article is about half a year old. Perhaps hardware costs could have gone down?
> ...


Nintendo themselves have said 3DS will be profitable this year.

Here we go - http://mynintendonews.com/2012/01/27/the-nintendo-3ds-will-be-profitable-from-april/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Pinkie232 said:
> ...


From what I remember, this is because of a steady stream of 3DS software titles.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Nintendo themselves have said 3DS will be profitable this year.



The 3DS meaning everything combined. So that include add ons (COUGH CIRCLE PAD PRO COUGH), software (COUGH SUPER MARIO 3D LAND COUGH), and all their other accessories. Let's not forget about their digital distribution. They can sell all these older games that have since made a profit decades ago for practically pure profit on the eShop. Considering the first half of last year also included the 3DS selling for profit and some noteworthy titles (Star Fox 64 3D, OoT 3D) coming out during then to push the sales a bit, I'd be surprised if it didn't.


----------



## ferofax (Feb 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ferofax said:
> 
> 
> > umm, did it ever occur to people that *maybe* that wasn't a panic price cut, but a shrewd calculated plan all along? granted, very risky, and a lot of things could go wrong, and a lot did actually. but when it got right, it got very very right.
> ...


well... okay. that was mainly assumption anyway, and i did include *maybe*, so thank you for noticing that and not accepting what i said as fact. 

also, they're selling the 3DS at a loss... maybe. but how much of a loss anyways? hasn't it been confirmed already that the actual value of the device is pretty much just a bit under the current sales price? so they gave up on much of the R&D costs, doesn't mean they have to give up on the resource costs as well. besides, it's good business for Nintendo if everyone assumes they're selling at a loss. people WILL underestimate them, as they have, and as they will. and yet... the figures in the end say otherwise to the naysayers. but i suppose they really did panic, what with all the pay cuts that followed the hubbub.

as for Reggie's grand scheme, i already said it's in his wiki article. go on, read it, and interpret it yourself. what i said in my post was my interpretation of it, which closely coincided with what i thought of Nintendo all along. but i think it's more like your first quoted sentence. they don't need fancy hardware since casuals don't care. i mean, i think Reggie prefers making new markets than trying to keep up with bleeding edge. and Reggie obviously doesn't want to keep up with bleeding edge, they're making gamers like their games and hardware because of the entertainment value, not because it can do fancy graphics. and besides, fancy graphics appears to be the norm, and they obviously don't want to be among the norm. as the article says, hardcore fans scoff at their hardware and games. but they succeed anyway.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo themselves have said 3DS will be profitable this year.
> ...



http://mynintendonew...ble-from-april/

You missed the link on my other post.



> I would like to begin with the product profitability of the Nintendo 3DS hardware, which has affected our profit the most for the current fiscal year.”
> 
> “Let me first inform you that, in the first half of the next fiscal term, *we are now anticipating to get out of the situation that we sell the hardware below cost*.”


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 20, 2012)

Your sources are lame fanboy sites, and also you are using outdated articles.  Anything to get the answer you want.

Google it.  It costs nintendo £62 per 3DS.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> Your sources are lame fanboy sites, and also you are using outdated articles.  Anything to get the answer you want.
> 
> Google it.  It costs nintendo £62 per 3DS.


Source? Article? Anything?

Nope.


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 20, 2012)

google it yourself.  You do HAVE google don't you?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> google it yourself.  You do HAVE google don't you?



That's how I found my article that proves that you're completely wrong.

You know, talking down to someone only works when you're right.

EDIT: Oh yeah, "lame fanboy sites" like...

http://www.eurogamer...-every-3ds-sold

http://www.gamasutra...ry_3DS_Sold.php

http://www.edge-onli...fter-price-drop

But to top it off, the dedicated Sony lover site...

http://mynintendonew...tendo-3ds-sold/

[yt]RYCT77YNHsk[/yt]

>Me right now.


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.industrygamers.com/news/3ds-hardware-costs-estimated-at-101-per-unit/

http://www.itproportal.com/2011/03/29/nintendo-3ds-manufacturing-cost-over-100-per-unit/

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2011-03-24-cost-of-3ds-parts-estimated-at-under-GBP62


a quick google brings up these posts and about 12 more top posts.  Not wasting my time on more but enjoy.

For your information the VITA parts cost £159... I suppose you believe they are selling at a loss too?  
just because they want you to think you are buying something worth more than it actually is but getting it at a bargain price.  LOL.


----------



## xist (Feb 20, 2012)

lostdwarf is talking solely about hardware costs i'd imagine, and ignoring R&D, advertising, shipping etc....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> a quick google brings up these posts and about 12 more top posts.  Not wasting my time on more but enjoy.
> 
> For your information the VITA parts cost £159... I suppose you believe they are selling at a loss too?
> just because they want you to think you are buying something worth more than it actually is but getting it at a bargain price.  LOL.



Selling at a loss for practically every industry standard means that the costs for the system (including advertising and stuff) outweigh the system's price.

And the Vita is selling at a profit according to Sony themselves.

EDIT: Also...

>News posts occurred during March
>3DS price cut in July


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 20, 2012)

ferofax said:


> well... okay. that was mainly assumption anyway, and i did include *maybe*, so thank you for noticing that and not accepting what i said as fact.
> 
> also, they're selling the 3DS at a loss... maybe. but how much of a loss anyways? hasn't it been confirmed already that the actual value of the device is pretty much just a bit under the current sales price? so they gave up on much of the R&D costs, doesn't mean they have to give up on the resource costs as well. besides, it's good business for Nintendo if everyone assumes they're selling at a loss. people WILL underestimate them, as they have, and as they will. and yet... the figures in the end say otherwise to the naysayers. but i suppose they really did panic, what with all the pay cuts that followed the hubbub.
> 
> as for Reggie's grand scheme, i already said it's in his wiki article. go on, read it, and interpret it yourself. what i said in my post was my interpretation of it, which closely coincided with what i thought of Nintendo all along. but i think it's more like your first quoted sentence. they don't need fancy hardware since casuals don't care. i mean, i think Reggie prefers making new markets than trying to keep up with bleeding edge. and Reggie obviously doesn't want to keep up with bleeding edge, they're making gamers like their games and hardware because of the entertainment value, not because it can do fancy graphics. and besides, fancy graphics appears to be the norm, and they obviously don't want to be among the norm. as the article says, hardcore fans scoff at their hardware and games. but they succeed anyway.



You know what I think?
I think that Reggie is just a face for Americans, doing nothing more than being a spokesman and deciding which games will have US releases.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> http://www.industryg...t-101-per-unit/
> 
> http://www.itproport...r-100-per-unit/
> 
> ...


Wow! Look at all those sources from almost a year ago!


----------



## Valwin (Feb 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > a quick google brings up these posts and about 12 more top posts.  Not wasting my time on more but enjoy.
> ...



if you choose to believe sony  that is


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > lostdwarf said:
> ...


If I choose to believe Nintendo that is.


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 20, 2012)

HaHa.
You are a total troll.  

Every single one of your 'sources' are from the exact same news from LAST JULY.
July 29, 2011 EDGE
July 29, 2011 Gamesutra
July 28th 2011  Eurogamer
Troll someone else.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2012)

Valwin said:


> if you choose to believe sony  that is



Sony isn't retarded enough to blatantly lie about their profits. I'm pretty sure that's illegal.



lostdwarf said:


> Every single one of your 'sources' are from the exact same news from LAST JULY.
> July 29, 2011 EDGE
> July 29, 2011 Gamesutra
> July 28th 2011  Eurogamer
> Troll someone else.



Price drop was on the 28th and the report comes from Bloomberg Japan. Your "reports" come from estimations.


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 20, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.industryg...t-101-per-unit/
> ...



Like I said, stop being lazy and google it yourself, I did a QUICK google and those were the top posts.  Exactly like Guild did.  If you delve deeper you will learn more but I'm not doing it for you.


----------



## xist (Feb 20, 2012)

Hardware costs compared to retail price doesn't determine if a console is profitable.


----------



## mjax (Feb 20, 2012)

Edit: Everyone is watching and everyone is intelligent. These fan-wars could only continue for so long on every single thread these days.  One day we all will hear a voice that will say, ENOUGH!


----------



## ferofax (Feb 20, 2012)

that's probably against the rules, being a 1 image post, but... i actually laughed.


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone else thinking the good games could have something to do with the 3DS selling so good? I'm sure if the 3DS would only have crap games it wouldn't even sell good after the price cut.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> Anyone else thinking the good games could have something to do with the 3DS selling so good? I'm sure if the 3DS would only have crap games it wouldn't even sell good after the price cut.



Well that's definitely one of the reasons. It's kinda like the perfect storm of titles people actually care about and a cheaper price that makes any would-be DS buyer pick a 3DS any day. Why do you think DS sales are at like Xbox 360 levels in Japan while the 3DS is at the top? Even someone interested in DS games would still buy a 3DS for the superior features, comparable price, the whole "it kinda plays 3DS games too" thing, and the circle pad does help a lot for certain games (namely Super Mario 64 DS if you wanted an example).

EDIT: The difference is consistency. Even when the 3DS was at $250 it'd still get pretty high up on the charts for keynote releases or a color change (apparently people really love red as a color). But when it wasn't getting any of those it'd usually dip down rather significantly. Now it's constantly high, even without major software releases every week. While they are taking a loss on the system it still expands their market for higher software/accessory sales.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 20, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> Like I said, stop being lazy and google it yourself, I did a QUICK google and those were the top posts.  Exactly like Guild did.  If you delve deeper you will learn more but I'm not doing it for you.



I just have to add something here, even though I swore I wouldn't be part of this fight. According to your own source http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2011-03-24-cost-of-3ds-parts-estimated-at-under-GBP62:



> A report by Eurogamer has indicated that the estimated *cost of the components of a 3DS to Nintendo is £61.76*, with the price to retailers thought to be around £170, a margin of £108.



Cost of components is very far from the actual costs to make the product. Just as much as you need cash to start a company and produce something, you need cash to actually develop something. Also marketing and advertisements cost dough. Example: Selling consoles at a store at £170. Say Nintendo's costs would be £100 for all ads, etc. You'd have to sell one console every 5-7 hours if the person selling was paid £10 (+ obvious social costs ie. taxes). Now take into account how many stores are selling the console. Making profit on the console alone is quite hard nowadays.

On the other hand, selling software is easier if people have the console. If 10,000 people bought a console and 10% of them bought game X, the revenue would be for 1,000 units. If 1,000,000 people bought the console and 10% bought game X, revenue would be for 100,000. There's the difference in what the point here is. Fixed costs will always be present and the volume determines if the costs can be made into profit. Per unit costs come closer to the variable costs (ie. wages, hardware, etc) when more units are sold. 

Now on the actual topic: Does anyone happen to have the PSP sales for the first year? What amazed me regarding the 3DS numbers was the sales after the initial release: the number was quite stable for a long time. IMHO this is what was said in the beginning: the software side of the console was not appealing. Now that we have a few (not many) better/more popular titles, the sales went up. Now hoping we could get some more good games out and about


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 20, 2012)

Yay. Maybe they'll make a revision so I can actually play some 3DS games.


----------



## xist (Feb 20, 2012)

Qtis said:


> Now on the actual topic: Does anyone happen to have the PSP sales for the first year? What amazed me regarding the 3DS numbers was the sales after the initial release: the number was quite stable for a long time. IMHO this is what was said in the beginning: the software side of the console was not appealing. Now that we have a few (not many) better/more popular titles, the sales went up. Now hoping we could get some more good games out and about



First two years cumulative (Japanese figures only) -







Weekly figures for first two years-


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 20, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Biggest flop i've ever seen



*Ahem* *http://tinyurl.com/pbqe2*


----------



## Qtis (Feb 20, 2012)

xist said:


> -snip-



Apparently all consoles have sold in that way. This concludes everything to the following: Games, games, games...


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> As a hater of all things Nintendo, this is great news since Nintendo takes a loss on every 3DS unit since the price drop.


really?   you hate nintendo? I didn't notice it


----------



## OriginalHamster (Feb 20, 2012)

I wonder why he hate Nintendo too


----------



## Satangel (Feb 20, 2012)

Amazing sales, definitely! Looking forward to see the sales of the PSV in about 1 year. Surely it'll be close to this mark too?


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 20, 2012)

Man, it seems like you people really care about Nintendo or Sony sell something at loss... I sure don`t if I get the hardware at a better price!

What these companies calculate as their break-even doesn`t interest me in the slightest if they keep the software and games as good as they are!


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 20, 2012)

The DLC is pretty solid now as well. There a quite a few solid titles for around £3 - £5. That coupled with an extremely cheap console price and backwards compatibility makes the 3DS a very attractive purchase. As the game line up gets stronger I can only see the 3DS being a big win for Nintendo.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 20, 2012)

OriginalHamster said:


> I wonder why he hate Nintendo too



That's what happens when you are a cow...I mean Sony fanboy. Blatant hatred towards the company that is giving your favourite company an ass whipping to remember.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > if you choose to believe sony  that is
> ...



I dunno, they put the Vita out at 250 dollars in a weak economy and expected people to buy it, that's pretty damn retarded if you ask me. Wouldn't surprise me if they lied about their profits.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> [yt]RYCT77YNHsk[/yt]


Just from the video in contents alone, you get a like from me.  

Wonder how much they are losing on the 3ds overall?

Anyway, I end this post saying good job 3ds.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair though (I know, you're not used to that when it comes to Nintendo), that article is about half a year old. Perhaps hardware costs could have gone down?
> ...


Actually, that's pretty true, the price to make a 3ds has dropped and that article was way before the major sales, they could have made up a lot after holidays,


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 20, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> XtremeCore said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...



You do forget the "Massive" Atari Lynx , that was a bigger colossal flop the the GameGear!
_(I do still have my Atary Lynx II handheld, but when take it out and i play on it on the train, i really feel utterly stupid, but also proud, to show it off (and even more stupid ppl asking if that's a new to be released handheld, so i say, yes this is the new Sony PSP Vita , less then 1 hour play on a set of fresh batteries and back to ultraflat gamecarts, no touch, back to basics))_


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Feb 20, 2012)

wow this is good.


----------



## OriginalHamster (Feb 20, 2012)

It was reported on 2011-06-08 that Sony did expect to reach hardware profitability with Vita within three years.
Source: Adriasang blog

So they heavely miss calculate the cost, price of the system, or maybe they initially planned sell Vita more cheaper?
It's clearly conflicting info. I wonder if they really make a profit like they NOW say, initial reports confirmed they were indeed loosing money per system by a slight margin.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 20, 2012)

Was Nintendo making a profit with the GBA in the same time-span?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Wonder how much they are losing on the 3ds overall?
> 
> Anyway, I end this post saying good job 3ds.



Probably not a lot honestly. If they were able to cut down from $250 to $180 then I doubt it's a giant gap.

And some side notes:

My first post in this thread was a joke.

I wasn't trying to prove that they're selling at a loss to express some hate towards the system, I was doing it because it's a fact.


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder how much they are losing on the 3ds overall?
> ...



except then you went on to say you hate all things nintendo...
no hate, just facts. lol.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 21, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Biggest flop i've ever seen
> ...


Holy crap they actually have a game called sticky balls


----------

